

Reiser Case Proves Geeks No Different from Others - rams
http://tinosc.blogspot.com/2008/07/reiser-case-proves-geeks-no-different.html

======
bkovitz
This article would have been a lot more interesting if it had said something
specific to support its claim.

Hans Reiser got convicted, therefore geeks are crowd-followers no less than
non-geeks? Hans Reiser committed murder, therefore geeks are crowd-followers
no less than non-geeks? The author thought Hans Reiser was probably innocent
until he saw the evidence, therefore geeks are crowd-followers no less than
non-geeks?

